# First egg from Marans



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Got my first egg today! Kinda small and light color for a Marans but I'll take it. She laid it in the middle of the coop!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't wait to see those nice chocolate-y dark ones.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I wish I knew who laid it!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just love those 1st little eggs!I'm getting about 10 a day from this years chicks.My brother,who is staying w/ us, can't understand why they are so little since the babies are almost full grown.It's really funny and he goes out everyday to collect the eggs,a beer in 1 hand and the egg basket in another.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My cuckoo marans lay a ok brown egg. They just started so I'm hoping they get darker.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

No dark ones yet but I am sure only one or two are laying and definitely not every day.


----------

